
Ask HN: Legal for paid app to host freeuser created-content from public website? - snowisgone
Is it illegal for a proprietary platform to host user created-content that was originally uploaded to a public website?<p>Context: I believe my Anki (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;apps.ankiweb.net&#x2F;) deck was converted into a Reji (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;reji.me&#x2F;) deck and used in their premium (must pay for) application.<p>1) Is it legal for other companies to use open source Anki decks as part of their own content that users must pay for? Here are the legalities but I&#x27;m not confident - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ankiweb.net&#x2F;account&#x2F;terms<p>&quot;In addition to the license you grant us above, you may optionally grant users extra rights by specifying so in your deck&#x27;s description, such as allowing them to redistribute modified versions of your deck. You may not impose any extra restrictions.&quot; This tells me that I cannot actually prevent the distribution of my deck. Is this a correct interpretation?<p>2) Would this have been illegal if Reji simply allowed their users to upload their own (from their local computer, so it could be anyone&#x27;s) Anki decks onto their own personal Reji app (not public for Reji users to consume)?<p>3) What about onto Reji&#x27;s shared deck market place (just like Anki has) for others to consume? And what if instead of another user uploading my deck, I actually did (nefariously)....would this still be illegal?
======
anon12387912
[https://www.memorangapp.com/flashcards/167551/Brosencephalon...](https://www.memorangapp.com/flashcards/167551/Brosencephalon%27s+Pre-
Clinical+Collection+part+127/)

I used to be a med student and I used "Brosencephalon" deck from Anki. I know
that this paid platform "Memorang" has content from Bro's deck. So far they're
still in business Search Results Web results

